
Bed Bath and Beyond Paid Just $12M for One Kings Lane - brianchu
http://fortune.com/2016/10/11/bed-bath-beyond-one-kings-lane-2/
======
astrodust
$800M invested and it's sold for $12M. What a rate of return!

~~~
zaatar
Crunchbase says $225M [1], where are you getting the $800M number from?

[1] [https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/one-kings-
lane](https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/one-kings-lane)

~~~
josephmx
From the OP Fortune article: Its final outside funding round came in early
2014, at a post-money valuation north of $800 million.

~~~
ctvo
Valuation != invested

~~~
astrodust
It does mean someone bought in at a $800M valuation and now it's valued at
$12M. The rate of return is apocalyptically bad.

Hell, setting fire to a giant pile of money would probably leave $12M in bills
mostly untouched, or at least in a condition you could take to the bank.

